# MPC Barnabus Update



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Received the following from Round2 Customer Service:

Barnabus will be available within 2 weeks. The other one (Werewolf) still on schedule for October.

I know these weren't the greatest of kits quality-wise but for nostalgic value I'm really looking forward to grabbing these. :thumbsup:


----------



## The Rave (Oct 28, 1998)

Me, too. Had the werewolf as a kid, but never had Barnabas.

Thanks for the update.

:thumbsup:


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Oh oh, another model to add to my stack of unbuilt models. So much easier to buy one then build one! I need to live a long time to get through that stack.

Bob K.


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

I got a Glow-Barnabas kit from Round 2 yesterday for review. Having seen only moments of the Dark Shadows show, I guess I never caught on to why this was so popular, or this kit so good. Guess I'd like to hear more about it so I can do a more informed review.

If people want, I'll push the review closer to the top of my list.


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

yes, please!


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Model Man said:


> I got a Glow-Barnabas kit from Round 2 yesterday for review. Having seen only moments of the Dark Shadows show, I guess I never caught on to why this was so popular, or this kit so good. Guess I'd like to hear more about it so I can do a more informed review.
> 
> If people want, I'll push the review closer to the top of my list.


Well I think a lot of the show's popularity stemmed from the fact it was a "Horror" soap opera which attacted a large younger audience that normally didn't follow soaps. It say it caught on to ages 9 and up with even a male audience. What also helped is that ABC aired it (if I remember correctly) at 4:00 est. So school wasn't a problem.
There's several of the shows clips on You-tube if you ever want to comb through to get the general idea.
I got to see my old "love-to-hate 'em" Reverand Trask.
Its funny - when I watched the show back then, I thought of Trask as a mean old guy.
Now going back and visiting the clips I noticed they had some "kid" too young to be a witch-hunter playing the role.

As for the Models, Barnabus IMO was better. Better details and likeness.
The Werewolf had a head too large and out of proportion with the narrow lanky body. Both were mounted to small bases with very little detail (maybe a tree stump and bat or 2).
Also if I remember correctly us little builders back in the 70's were given our first experience in Vinal kit building. For some reason the Arms were molded in vinal with a wire mechanism to be placed inside. The idea behind this was so the arms would be flexable. Take my word - the idea didn't work out. Not to mention you know what happens when you try to glue vinal with Tester's Glue Right? 
RIIIIGHT!!

All that said, when these are re-released, will I buy them again??
The answer is yes, in a NY minute I would.
I just wish they'd re-release the Vampire Van in its original packaging.


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

If anyone's interested the annual Dark Shadows Festival is being held in NYC on August 20 -21 at the Marriot Hotel near the Brooklyn Bridge. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

http://www.darkshadowsfestival.com/default.htm


~RK~


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

I am assuming that the Barnabas kit will not include the aforementioned vinyl arms. This sounded pretty dumb when the kit was first issued and could only ruin an otherwise fine kit. Loolking forward to Model Man's review.


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

The original arms were terrible! They were supposed to "bend" and a wire would hold them in place, but those suckers didn't budge!
Model Man- you might want to check out the film instead of the series. The series (IMHO) was a real stinker.


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

As I understand it, the original "bendable" arms are being repopped, but they are also including a set of styrene arms as well. Read it at Cults'.


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

megahobby says that BARNABAS is in stock !


----------



## gruffydd (Feb 22, 1999)

I have very fond memories of watching the show after school in '69-'71; those who were there know what I mean. Saying that it stunk or sucked is not particularly relevant; a lot of the stuff we like is probably wafting fumes for the uninitiated public at large. Love the idea of building these with my videos stinking at me from the tube.


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

I remember rushing home from school to watch Dark Shadows with my then girlfriend. I believe it came on at 4:00 P.M. This was around 1967 or 1968 I think (my memory is totally shot in my old age)


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Yep, I watched it every day too. I remember the kits, but by the time I decided to buy, they were nowhere to be found. If you get the movie get "House of Dark shadows" It was pretty good, and summed up the Barnabas story pretty well. . " Night of dark shadows" Wasnt nearly as good.


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

My LHS just called. My Barnabas is ready for me to come by and pick up - maybe tomorrow?

- GJS


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Jimmy B said:


> Received the following from Round2 Customer Service:
> 
> Barnabus will be available within 2 weeks. The other one (Werewolf) still on schedule for October.
> 
> I know these weren't the greatest of kits quality-wise but for nostalgic value I'm really looking forward to grabbing these. :thumbsup:


 Great News and even Greater to here that the werewolf will come out same month as my birthday:thumbsup:


----------



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

Looking forward to getting a couple of Barnabas and the werewolf kits,been waitin' for these forever. I have originals,but will be nice to see them again. I hope they do have the optional styrene arms,tho. :thumbsup:


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

Optional styrene arms are there as well as black plastic versions of all the glow plastic too. My review is rendering and if good will upload later today 6-8hrs hopefully.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Just where is that aftermarket head for Barnabas.If there is a kit that needs a well proportioned replacement resin head,it's this kit.


----------



## spawndude (Nov 28, 2007)

While I didn't watch this myself I do remember many of my classmates rushing home after school to watch it. 
I tried to watch it but couldn't get passed the idea of a vampire being kind of a good guy. The hokey acting and props didn't help.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The two Dark Shadows movies are available for rent or purchase on itunes


----------



## fantasymodeler (Nov 28, 2004)

I would like to say that the original Barnabus had very crisp sculpting, especially the jacket and other clothing. Yes, those "bendable" arms were pretty lame but, again, the quality of the sculpting itself was very good. Hopefully it doesn't get "blurred-out" like some of the other re-pops (ex: The LIS Robot base).


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

fantasymodeler said:


> I would like to say that the original Barnabus had very crisp sculpting, especially the jacket and other clothing. Yes, those "bendable" arms were pretty lame but, again, the quality of the sculpting itself was very good. Hopefully it doesn't get "blurred-out" like some of the other re-pops (ex: The LIS Robot base).


The LIS robot is not a reissue its an all new tool. The Barnabas kit is made from the original mold. Apples and oranges comparison.


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

it is a new tool technically, backward engineered


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

RMC said:


> it is a new tool technically, backward engineered


which kit? the dark shadows kits are not new tools they are the old MPC molds


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Model Man said:


> Optional styrene arms are there as well as black plastic versions of all the glow plastic too. My review is rendering and if good will upload later today 6-8hrs hopefully.


GREAT review Model Man! Your review was key in my ordering the model kit whereas earlier I had figured it was not really that great a likeness nor that great of a model. You changed my mind on that count.



gruffydd said:


> I have very fond memories of watching the show after school in '69-'71; those who were there know what I mean. Saying that it stunk or sucked is not particularly relevant; a lot of the stuff we like is probably wafting fumes for the uninitiated public at large. Love the idea of building these with my videos stinking at me from the tube.


I agree completely, gruffydd. The state of the art for daytime television and video effects and such was not that great but DS, despite these shortcomings, did phenomenally well, especially in terms of story and ambiance. I love watching the old shows. I've watched some episodes on Netflix. If there's a fly (from the infamous dumpster outside the studio door in NYC) or a stone wall that shakes or a flubbed line, I just chuckle and keep going. Fantastic stuff.


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

*I picked up up the Barnabus Wednesday...its GREAT..very crisp, and it IS from the original mold..Can't wait to start on it!! ..I love when a kit is re-issued exactly as it was!!:thumbsup:*


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

I dont think they made to many of the original issue. So the molds should be in pretty good shape. At least they dont have as much wear as some of the old Aurora molds.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Im not sure when they stopped making the kits (show ended I think in 71). I know my mom bought me the Wolfman when I was a kid. I'd say I got it from Woolco sometime around 1975 or 76? I would have been 10 then.


----------

